# My ternetzi ?



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Question : I have looked through many different forms of books and other media sources at my local borders store where my cousin works, and have tried to succesfully arrive at the conclusion that my latest addition to the aquarium is a yellow ternetzi.....but lately he has been showing a little red on the anal fin and in sunlight a little pink on his flanks (reflection if the angle is just right) but for the most part, he is usually yellow-gold everywhere...any suggestions ?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

terns usually have red on their anal fin, but I haven't seen it anywhere else on a tern. I think it looks good!


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks man, I was just trippin' like wtf ? cause the red comes and goes depending on time of day and stuff too... pretty cool. next time I'm gonna get a better side shot of him so I can get those pretty teeth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

funny he looks like one of my caribas...i'll take a picture later today and post it..what did you buy it as?


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

The pic you have posted is of a Pygocentrus Nattereri or red-bellied piranha.It is not a Ternetzi aka Yellow form Nattereri.Terns have some red in th anal fin but none in their eyes.Yours has red in the eyes from the way the picture looks.Terns also do not have any red on the gill plate or abdomen.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> The pic you have posted is of a Pygocentrus Nattereri or red-bellied piranha.It is not a Ternetzi aka Yellow form Nattereri.Terns have some red in th anal fin but none in their eyes.Yours has red in the eyes from the way the picture looks.Terns also do not have any red on the gill plate or abdomen


Just thinking the same thing the eyes are of a Red belly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

post a better pic but i think this is a rbp.

moved to species identification


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup, Red belly. My Yellow Natt (tern) has a very thin red line on the anal fin...not near as thick as the red in the picture, and the red eyes....red belly.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

well at least its unique


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I agree with the guys above - I also think it's just a plain redbelly, with some odd coloration...

Bummer dude, but a very sweet fish nontheless... :smile:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup, redbelly all the way.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My 10-11" Rbs look just like that picture of your P. Alot of Ps do loose coloration becuase of age and depending on water balance in the tank. How big is your P and how long have you had him?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that looks like one of my smaller red.


----------

